# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  πρόβλημα με μετασχηματιστή

## makoulis

χτες πήγα να φορτίσω μια παλιά μπαταρία για το τρυπανακι....η μετασχηματιστής είναι 17v και η μπαταρία 14,4v...αυτή η μπαταρία φόρτισε κανονικά....μετά είπα να βάλω μια παλιά μπαταρία που είχα των 18v...όμως μετά από 10 λεπτά ο μετασχηματιστής ζεμάταγε..τον έβγαλα άμεσος από την μπρίζα και όταν κρύωσε  τον έβαλα πάλι χωρίς να φορτίζει τπτ και με το πολύμετρο δν έδειχνε καθόλου ρεύμα...η μπαταρία χάλασε το μετασχηματιστή?

----------


## mariosm

Μακη ο μετασχηματιστης τι ακριβως ηταν; 
Ενας απλος μετασχηματιστης τροφοδοσιας;
Χωρις περιορισμο ρευματος;

----------


## andrewsweet4

Μηπως η δευτερη μπαταρια που πηγες να φορτησεις δεν ηταν του ιδιου τυπου με την πρωτη? π.χ Ni-Mh kai Ni-Cd ή Li-polymer.Οι τελευταιες θελουν και ειδικους φορτιστες...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

μπορει να ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη η μπαταρία

----------


## makoulis

Τα έβγαλα όλα pic…η pic με το kraft tech είναι η παλιά μπαταρία που δοκίμασα να φορτίσω…. Αυτή που λέει budget είναι η μπαταρία από το τρυπανάκι που δουλεύει κανονικά….. και ο μετασχηματιστής είναι ο JDA-17….

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Κατ'αρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε:
Άλλο μετασχηματιστής (που μετατρέπει την τάση ΑC), άλλο πακ-τροφοδοτικό (που μετατρέπει το AC σε DC) και άλλο φορτιστής.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν η δεύτερη μπαταρία είχε πρόβλημα και σου ζέστανε το μετασχηματιστή μπορεί νάχει ανοίξει η θερμοασφάλεια του πρωτεύοντος. Για μέτρα με το ωμόμετρο τους πόλους στο φις του μ/ς να δεις δείχνει ανοιχτό κύκλωμα; Αν ήταν εντάξει, θάδειχνε 1 - 3 ΚΩ.

----------


## makoulis

Από ότι μας φαίνετε μας άφησε για το μεγάλο ηλεκτρολογείο στον ουρανό…. Τεσπα.. αν βάλω ένα τροφοδοτικό 12ν μπορεί να φορτίσει η  μπαταρία μέχρι να πάρω άλλο?

----------


## mariosm

Μακη αν το τροφοδοτικο σου δεν εχει περιορισμο ρευματος θα καει και αυτο. Πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι αλλο ειναι το τροφοδοτικο και αλλο ο φορτιστης για μπαταριες.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ... αλλο ειναι το τροφοδοτικο και αλλο ο φορτιστης για μπαταριες.


Και άλλο ο μετασχηματιστής.

----------

